# 24 tilt & shift dramatic b&w landscapes!



## Ivan Muller (Mar 8, 2013)

..many more b&w landscapes with this lens here at....http://thelazytravelphotographer.blogspot.com/


----------



## RGF (Mar 8, 2013)

Very nice


----------



## Menace (Mar 8, 2013)

Dramatic too


----------



## Ivan Muller (Mar 15, 2013)

Thanks all for looking and the positive replies!


----------



## Hector1970 (Mar 15, 2013)

Great photos Ivan and a great Blog.
I love your Portraits of Poverty on your blog - It's a great piece

www.flickr.com/fergalocallaghan


----------



## tomscott (Mar 15, 2013)

Awesome


----------

